# Heat wave: Temp of water out of your tap?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

My 'cold' water is coming out of the tap at 82 degrees today, what's yours?


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

mine is about 79. the hot water is scalding in about 1 minute. maybe 1 1/2 minutes.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

It's been and has been generally most summers 105 or so in the central valley in CA. The tap is about 60F or so.
82F is pretty warm.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep 82 is warm! I decided against a water change for that reason. I think it was the water in my holding tank as after I took a shower the water temp cooled (I didn't test it that time, but it felt cooler). It's been 100+ here the last couple of days.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

We have well water, typically in the mid to upper 70's. The house is at 81 with the AC, and the outside temp has been in the mid 90's.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Ours comes out at around 84 right now. I have been using ice cubes to cool it down.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I might have to do the ice cube thing too


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

We have a deep free-flowing well, so after watering the garden or running it for a while it's usually less than 40°. The construction workers who have been here working on our building just love it....


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Same boat, very deep well so out of the tap it can be right cool. The only thing is there is 150gal storage/pressure tank in the attic. That puppy gets right warm and will hold the heat. I've taken to leaving the water running a bit to keep the temp down when it was so hot as it was affecting the AC's ability too.


----------

